# Best twine to use



## Alcon2817

Got my first twine small square baler. It is a Hesdton 4590, equivalent to a MF 1840. What is best twine to use? And what would be largest it could run. Thanks


----------



## VA Haymaker

I've been running plastic twine 9600/210. I feel 170 is very good too, just not much price difference between the two and I'm using a bale kicker.

I gave up on sisal due to inconsistent twine and the breakage that came with it and the plastic is much lower in cost.

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## somedevildawg

Alcon2817 said:


> Got my first twine small square baler. It is a Hesdton 4590, equivalent to a MF 1840. What is best twine to use? And what would be largest it could run. Thanks


Guess it depends on what you using to accumulate the bales and how heavy you pack your bales.....but Bridon cordage makes some good twine. I use 240# on mine....


----------



## hayray

I use Golden Harvest 7200 sisal in my 4590.


----------



## endrow

I have been finding something locally I don't buy Baler twine in large quantity if we have time and weather we bail some with the small baler if it doesn't work out the big balers get it


----------



## paoutdoorsman

I've run both 9600/170 and 9600/210 BaleCord through the 4590 and have been happy with both.


----------



## Idaho Hay

In my NH BC5070H, I used to run 9600/170 Bridon (2 ball pack), but last year I switched to 6500/210 Bridon (1 ball pack). I like that each ball goes further, and the higher strength made a real noticeable difference. I make 75-80lbs bales, pick up with a NH bale wagon, and some of my customers hay hands are absolute gorillas. I definitely had way less broken bales last year.


----------

